
Ask HN: Is walking in the rain bad for your health? - TicklishTiger
This is a type of question, I wish the internet could answer. But it does not.<p>Everytime I walk in the rain (with a coat, so I don&#x27;t get much wet) I am afraid that I will get sick.<p>Is there something to this?
======
jaclaz
Actually "the internet" can answer:

[https://www.vice.com/en_asia/article/ne3nym/we-asked-an-
expe...](https://www.vice.com/en_asia/article/ne3nym/we-asked-an-expert-if-
the-rain-can-really-make-you-sick)

>But really, rain isn't the reason anyone gets sick. A weak immune system is.

>"Cold temperatures weaken the immune system," Mahesa told VICE. "Plus,
rainwater hits the ground and elevates bacteria and viruses from the ground up
into the air. So people will be exposed to them during rain which might cause
them to fall ill."

~~~
TicklishTiger
I read this as a "Yes".

    
    
        But really, rain isn't the reason anyone
        gets sick. A weak immune system is.
    

That is like saying "Guns don't kill people. Not wearing bullet proof vests
does."

~~~
jaclaz
Well, the actual relevant part is the rainwater that, hitting the ground,
sprays bacteria and viruses into the air (according to "that expert" from "the
internet") .

"Another expert" (also from "the internet") believes that it is actually good
for your (mental) health:

[https://www.ianbanyard.com/home/the-benefits-of-walking-
in-t...](https://www.ianbanyard.com/home/the-benefits-of-walking-in-the-rain/)

But not if you are the wicked witch of the West:

[https://www.quora.com/Is-it-healthy-to-walk-under-
rain](https://www.quora.com/Is-it-healthy-to-walk-under-rain)?

------
thinkingemote
When it rains I think the air quality improves so you breathe in a humid and
clean air instead of a dry dirty air.

~~~
TicklishTiger
Is there anything about this on the internet that supports this thesis? Any
studies?

~~~
jaclaz
>Is there anything about this on the internet that supports this thesis? Any
studies?

Not exactly, but near enough:

[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120305-youll-catch-a-
cold-...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120305-youll-catch-a-cold-with-
wet-hair)

[http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/content/22/6/608.short](http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/content/22/6/608.short)

>Conclusion. Acute chilling of the feet causes the onset of common cold
symptoms in around 10% of subjects who are chilled. Further studies are needed
to determine the relationship of symptom generation to any respiratory
infection.

